# A newbie introduction and a brake pad question (longish)



## Mike in Chi (Jan 19, 2003)

Hello everyone

Learned about this site from my son who has an '02 330ci. He speaks very highly of this board.

I've been into cars for almost 40 years, second part-time job was at a BMW/MB/Alfa dealer. I have 18 formula car races (I run mid-pack --working my way up to slow ) and have numerous track days, schools and autoxs under my (seat) belt.

I've spent the last 3 years on Rennlist, and am looking forward to widening my circle of e-friends here.

Our family car is a '01 530i with the Sport Suspension and Contis. All in all, this is an incredible sedan, the best we've ever owned. This six is truly amazing. 

Now to my brake question.

What's the usual service life of the OEM pads?

I did an archive search and found lots on the indicator sensor/light, but nothing on this.

We just started getting a little squeal on braking. 
No indicator light.

At first I thought it might be a little disc rust - lots of salt here right now. But it still comes and goes.

The car has 25,000 mi. Most of the miles were put on by my wife who drives it conservatively. I drive it more aggressively (see above). 

Because of the BBS style wheels, I can't get my mechanics mirror in there to check the thickness. And it being 15 degrees at the moment, it's a little cold to pull the wheel.

There is no scoring on the discs. But there is one line on the passenger rear (something bedded in the pad? a possible source of the squeal?) 

I was hoping you might give me an idea of what to expect for pad life.

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Welcome to the board. 

Although there aren't many E39 owners around (hopefully one will show up to prove me wrong), I can throw in my $.02. I had an E34 5-series whose brake pads went 94k miles before needing replacement, which I think is pretty amazing. It took a BMW CCA driver's school to finally wear them down to where they needed to be replaced. I hear the newer BMWs don't quite have the brakes they used to, but 25k miles seems pretty darn early.

You say you attend driver's schools. Do you bring the 530i? If not, what? Obviously, the track will eat up brakes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

A lot of the E46s are wearing through their pads in <30K miles. So that can't be completely ruled out. But it is rare for the brake pad wear indicator light to not trigger well prior to the pads being fully worn. The line on one rotor would suggest something stuck in the pad and that could be your explanation. But you also did not describe your squeak. Some squeal-like noise is not uncommon throughout the life of the OEM pads.

So my guess would be either something stuck in the pads or absolutely nothing wrong at all. I would not worry that the pads were fully worn as, really, the dash light would have illuminated. And mild squealing really is common.

Personally, I'd probably ignore it until a warm day comes along where you don't mind pulling the wheel to take a look.

Oh, and welcome to the board. Hopefully the 5-series population here will continue to grow.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

TD said:


> *Oh, and welcome to the board. Hopefully the 5-series population here will continue to grow. *


Yes, welcome Mike!

I have done my part to get the 5er population to grow, how about you give it a go TD!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Yes, welcome Mike!
> 
> I have done my part to get the 5er population to grow, how about you give it a go TD!  *


I'm working on it. I plan to post this link in my wagon thread as well, but what do you think of this car- http://www.groundleveldesign.net/images/2000528it.htm

He's reduced his price to $29K.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

TD said:


> *I'm working on it. I plan to post this link in my wagon thread as well, but what do you think of this car- http://www.groundleveldesign.net/images/2000528it.htm
> 
> He's reduced his price to $29K. *


Damn, I would not pass that up. That is a beautiful BMW. I wonder if Mrs TD would actually get a chance to drive it more than Mr TD!

Have you driven it yet? If not, do. I like your other choices - especially the A4 V6 - but AUDI is no BMW. And I am glad you got ovet the Volvo idea ...

I will lurk at your other thread to stay abreast!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *I'm working on it. I plan to post this link in my wagon thread as well, but what do you think of this car- http://www.groundleveldesign.net/images/2000528it.htm
> 
> He's reduced his price to $29K. *


I like the 18s


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *I like the 18s *


I would never hear the end of it... :flipoff:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *I would never hear the end of it... :flipoff: *


those RC's are great though. Lighter than any 17 OEM wheel and even many aftermarket 17s for sure


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *those RC's are great though. Lighter than any 17 OEM wheel and even many aftermarket 17s for sure *


And BBS is more or less the only aftermarket wheel manufacturer I'd consider for a BMW. Mostly because they look like they *could* be OEM.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *And BBS is more or less the only aftermarket wheel manufacturer I'd consider for a BMW. Mostly because they look like they *could* be OEM. *


Fikse :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> *Fikse :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not hijack THIS thread, okay. I posted this same link in the other thread.

This should be a "Welcome to the Fest" thread.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

On the plus side, you could pull the RCs and swap them plus cash with another 5'er owner.


----------



## Mike in Chi (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys.

(and seeing how quickly a thread can go elsewhere makes me feel right at home)

Phil H 94,000 has to be some kind of record!

25,000 seemed to early, and I just wanted to check.

I don't track the 530i. It basically my wife's car. I've suggested it, but she says I have my own fast cars I can use for that. For track events - DEs and autoXs -I've been using a '97 911 coupe. 
I'm thinking of getting a dedicated race car for club-racing. In the past I've switched between track pads and street OEM (no squeeling)

Schools: Did the Skippy three day at Laguna four years ago. That led to their Race Series.

Also did Porsche Driving Experience with two newbie friends last year at Road Atlanta. That is a wonderful program if you're looking for a school

TD

Wow. 6,000 posts. Do you have a second job in addition to Bimmerfest?
 

Actually my son said to watch for posts from you.
He says you're very knowledgable, with a unique perspective.

You wrote:
"But it is rare for the brake pad wear indicator light to not trigger well prior to the pads being fully worn."

That's what I was hoping for. Thanks.

The squeal is new, and fairly faint. Not like a performance pad squeal.

I agree that the likely culprit is something bedded in that one pad. The sound seems to come from that side as well.

I appreciate the reassurance. I'll keep an eye... errrr ear on it.

Mike


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Mike in Chi said:


> *Wow. 6,000 posts. Do you have a second job in addition to Bimmerfest?
> *


LOL! And TD has actually got this amazing post count by posting something (controversial or not, still interesting reading), i.e., more than just two to three word replies, or 8 smilies next to a picture. 

Imagine that ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *LOL! And TD has actually got this amazing post count by posting something (controversial or not, still interesting reading), i.e., more than just two to three word replies, or 8 smilies next to a picture.
> 
> Imagine that ... *


LOL.

I'm still a few thou behind Nate.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *LOL.
> 
> I'm still a few thou behind Nate. *


we'll never know for sure...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *we'll never know for sure...
> 
> *


----------



## BS540i (Oct 13, 2002)

Timing for this question could not be better. My '01 540i also just in the last week has started make a little squeal when I apply the
brakes. I was thinking it is the salt and gritty sh---t they have been putting down for the snow. I only have 20k miles on it!!:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> **


:tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------

